# Current USA LED



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone used the Current USA Satellite LED + or the Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED over a planted tank.
I'm looking at the 18" fixture for over my Spec V.
They are 13 and 20 watts each but the Plus Pro is adjustable for intensity.
Of course picking one of these comes with the added cost of getting pressurized CO2.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have the Plus Pro. It grows a whole load of algae at full strength. I currently have it set at 40% 13 inches above substrate level and could probably drop the intensity a little still. I am running pressurized co2 in that tank. Having said that, it is a great light. You just have to play with it a bit to dial it in. I love the 15 minute ramp up and ramp down feature and being able to adjust colour spectrum and intensity. The other features are a little gimmicky, but are fun to have.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

From what I have read it has some nice features to it.
I like the ability to adjust the spectrum and intensity.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

When you say adjustable for intensity do you mean dimmable because I have the + and I can dim it down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Atom said:


> When you say adjustable for intensity do you mean dimmable because I have the + and I can dim it down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought they meant in the write up about it.

I didn't know the + was adjustable for intensity.

Is the spectrum on the + adjustable?

What is the advantage of the Plus Pro over the +?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah you can adjust red, green, blue on the +.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I just bought my second 48" plus pro for my 75 high tech and I couldn't be happier. Right now, I have them sitting about 18" from substrate and have the red, white and blue at 100% and the green dialed down to 60% for 9 hours. I had to turn the green down because the tank looked too washed out for my personal preference.








one nice thing was that one remote controls both fixtures so, I was able to synchronize them.

The difference between the plus and plus pro is that the pro is more powerful and has a built in ramp timer.

You don't necessarily need co2 as you can dim it down to low tech levels.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Those are nice looking lights.
Low profile.
I have actually not even seen them yet.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/Satellite-Comparison-V3.pdf

That link will take you to a very useful comparison chart on the different freshwater LED models Current USA has available. I personally think if you can afford it then go for the +PRO. Its definitely true that its light output is going to be excessive in most situations but you can separately adjust the intensity of the White, Red, Blue or Green to suite your needs. As a bonus to this feature in addition to the two slots allotted for daylight (which will be active during the preprogrammed day cycle) and night light (which is active during the preprogrammed night cycle, I personally deactivate all LEDs during this time) you also get two additional memory slots that you can program however you wish. I use the two additional memory slots to program a full intensity "Photo Mode" that I use to take pictures as well as a low light evening mode that I sometimes use if I want to extend viewing time by an hour or two without worry of algae outbreak. The +PRO also comes with a ramping timer. Once you have programmed the desired On/Off times the ramping timer will gradually lower or raise the light intensity over a 15 minute period. I really like this feature because its not such a shock to my fish when their light suddenly turns on or off. It also comes with some playful features such as cloudy day which simulates rolling cloud cover and storm mode which features sudden jolts of light which is meant to simulate lightning strikes. To be completely honest I don't use these features much any more because they don't serve much of a purpose other than showing off to people, still nice to have though. All of the features I've mentioned are easily programmed and utilized from the very accessible wireless remote control that is provided with the light. All in all my favourite light hands down, I currently own three of them and have no regrets.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help. 
It sounds like the Plus Pro is the way to go.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

I have 2 of the pros, 125g planted cichlid tank and 55g high tech planted tank.
best lights imo, really easy to set up and with a lot of room to program your light spectrum intensity.
The ramp up and ramp down is great so it won't shook the fish. I never have to worry about turning the lights off and on.
It comes with programmed settings like rolling cloud cover,lighting simulation,dawn etc.
The tanks are in my home office and it's really nice to have a different light ambiance by simply hitting a button on the remote.


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Oops just looked around and I actually own 4 +PROs. Still no regrets lol.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Just picked up a +PRO. 
Is this thing supposed to come with an instruction manual?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah its supposed to.
Here's the pdf manual
https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...saeoqnitQd2iw91wg&sig2=dOKTmxwMEYcn4ZwHVVmFnQ


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Gee Thanks Mr. Lahey. :lol:


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Luckily the online resources from this company are pretty thorough. Hope you end up loving the light as much as I do.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm liking it so far.
Just have to play around with it and get the intensity and spectrum the way I want.


----------



## Wabubeh (Mar 20, 2015)

How much did that +pro cost you?? I'm looking for a light also on my 1st planted tank 33g and I'll be running co2 also.


----------

